# Post a Picture of Yourself (3)



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

The other thread has got extremely long so I thought I'd start another one for all your lovely faces.

Well I suppose it'd be rude for me not to start:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

nice t.ts............hmy:


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

On a more serious note, this is me:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

abbiechi said:


> The other thread has got extremely long so I thought I'd start another one for all your lovely faces.
> 
> Well I suppose it'd be rude for me not to start:


Wow, you have a most radiant........... smile:huh::smilewinkgrin:hmy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> On a more serious note, this is me:


wow:001_tt1:Singing::001_wub::001_wub::yesnod:


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow, you have a most radiant........... smile:huh::smilewinkgrin:hmy:


Oh my God, I totally know right! It's "toothy"


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's moi, at High Voltage festival a couple of weeks ago (I'm the plain girl on the right)









And making acquaintance with the debonair Mr. Bailey's


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Here's moi, at High Voltage festival a couple of weeks ago (I'm the plain girl on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics hon! You look fun loving and bubbly  x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Me on holiday a few weeks back

p.s I do have clothes on just no straps ~LOL


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Here's me! Taken a few weeks ago at Pontycysllte aquaduct


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: All so pretty

Here's me









edit -  a bit big for my liking


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have posted on the other one but im going to post on this one too! your all so beautiful!

heres the plain and simple me 

non of the pictures hav my natual hair colour  im actualy a dirty blonde


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

All far too pretty for my liking, I might just google somone drop dead gorgeous and post a pic of them instead of me


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> All far too pretty for my liking, I might just google somone drop dead gorgeous and post a pic of them instead of me


What's happening to the left of you?


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

bearcub said:


> What's happening to the left of you?


I was just about to ask that :lol:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah me too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> All far too pretty for my liking, I might just google somone drop dead gorgeous and post a pic of them instead of me


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub::yesnod:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just a little bit of old fashioned child abuse :lol:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

MEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Here is me, myself and I 










Except from I'm now minus the septum piercing lol!


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

The last time I was in front of the camera  ...










I'm hiding behind my noodle because I prefer to be safely tucked away behind the evil flashing box. :laugh:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Me in my favourite place


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Just a little bit of old fashioned child abuse :lol:


Oh thank heavens for that, I thought it was something serious :lol:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

If everyone else is why not!


----------



## FloydnFloss (Jul 20, 2011)

my daughter and I:









Me waiting for my tow plane in a glider:









And my favourite picture, with me and my husband and our 2 boys, taken by our daughter. I also love this because it doesn't show my face


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is a recent pic taken of me on holiday


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

your all so beautiful and YOUNG!!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

..............................................................................


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cassia said:


> Here is me, myself and I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you walking round gravesend and a strange woman is staring at you, its probably me thinking "ive seen that young lady before, just cant remember where" lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

cassia you just reminded me i have my septum pierced pmsl my memory is the worst!! had a retainer in it for about 7 years now so keep forgetting :lol:

this is me when, was painting the house hence the old stinky hoodie



















and with my baby


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Seeing as I'm always being mistaken for a man because of my username...this is me 

Apologies if it's HUGE! My pooter is working on safe mode and everything looks huge


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> cassia you just reminded me i have my septum pierced pmsl my memory is the worst!! had a retainer in it for about 7 years now so keep forgetting :lol:
> 
> this is me when, was painting the house hence the old stinky hoodie
> 
> ...


The ring I had in mine kept irritating just above my lip and drove me insane


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

MelissaHersch said:


> This is me, taken by my BF, Chillinator.


God damn you.... your so beautiful 
lol! x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cassia said:


> The ring I had in mine kept irritating just above my lip and drove me insane


awww  i had the horse shoe in mine and i never noticed it at all if i`m honest but i can see how the hoop would be annoying. my ex made the retainer especially for my septum cause the shop bought ones didn`t fit and it sits just perfectly inside now, i always forget it and never see it but i don`t think i`d ever take it out


----------



## MelissaHersch (Jul 7, 2011)

Cassia said:


> God damn you.... your so beautiful
> lol! x


Trying to shrink the photo so it doesn't take up half the damn page! :cursing:


----------



## MelissaHersch (Jul 7, 2011)

This is better!


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Lots of beauties on here


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

abbiechi said:


> The other thread has got extremely long so I thought I'd start another one for all your lovely faces.
> 
> Well I suppose it'd be rude for me not to start:


well you look happy


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

abbiechi said:


> Lots of beauties on here


I know, and i haven't posted mine yet


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

me.

i couldn't do a nice smile.

so yeah.










imma delete this tomorrow


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

me and my glitterbomb!  (the drink!)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I avoid my picture being taken whenever possible (you can see why ) so don't have many (most are fancy dress apart from these - no dramas with fancy dress pics!!):


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

MelissaHersch said:


> This is better!


Aaaah, I'm a lucky SOB!  :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Cassia said:


> God damn you.... your so beautiful
> lol! x


Oh, and should I say: 99.5% chemical-free! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> Oh, and should I say: 99.5% chemical-free! :smilewinkgrin:


Huh? lol what do you mean? lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Cassia said:


> Huh? lol what do you mean? lol


Only 0.5% of that beauty is attributed to make-up! :lol:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> Only 0.5% of that beauty is attributed to make-up! :lol:


ok... 
Well in that case she's very lucky then isn't she.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Me, bella and my boy

Me and DH in march posing lol


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

me and OH (I'm the one on the right, lol) 

sorry it's so huge - can't get the hang of this uploading pictures malarky


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't have any recent ones of me without Craven

And no close ups.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't believe we are going through this agaion.. Is it so someone can keep an update on how much weight Im banging on...:lol:

So here I go.. Just a couple..
with my little sis and friends.








erm a random chap and me.. he was with my friends..








Me in me jim jams after a night out..

And I know.. I look like I have no body.. its short anyway.. I am more legs..:lol:


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pics! Nice to put faces to names!  or is it names to faces? I never remember


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Here goes  i feel old compared to rest of you  all lovely pics  me and my lovely sisters and me and my hubby  last one me and my handsome Autistic son


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Can we have a 'jealous', cos OMG I wish I looked like you guys instead of a swamp moose! :lol:


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Can we have a 'jealous', cos OMG I wish I looked like you guys instead of a swamp moose! :lol:


Oh pish posh, I bet you're stunning


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Can we have a 'jealous', cos OMG I wish I looked like you guys instead of a swamp moose! :lol:


knock it off noodle :wink:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

abbiechi said:


> Oh pish posh, I bet you're stunning


hehehe, no really, I can make babies cry with a glance


Waterlily said:


> knock it off noodle :wink:


Wish I had your posterior missy


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Can we have a 'jealous', cos OMG I wish I looked like you guys instead of a swamp moose! :lol:


dont be daft, your not a swamp moose

this is a swamp moose


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> dont be daft, your not a swamp moose
> 
> this is a swamp moose


aww he's cute:001_tt1:
He'd be at home here in swampy Norfolk


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

why we on 3? what was up with 2? lol am i that scary looking a new thread had to be made?? :crying:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh gawd, I hate getting me pic taken, but here goes a couple that I have on photobucket already -

Me and the OH on the wedding day -










Me n bezzie mate, pi$$ed as newts at her leaving party, with poor Sheba being forced to pose with us, LOL!










The piccie I had taken to go in Dogs Today mag in 2009


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> why we on 3? what was up with 2? lol am i that scary looking a new thread had to be made?? :crying:


I think it was more a case of the thread was so massively long it wasn't really looked at any more & a lot of the members who were on there don't post any more
You know we think you're gorge


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Oh gawd, I hate getting me pic taken, but here goes a couple that I have on photobucket already -
> 
> Me and the OH on the wedding day -
> 
> ...


Lovely pics, your hubby's looking very Al Capone cool in that suit :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Lovely pics, your hubby's looking very Al Capone cool in that suit :thumbup:


Yes, spot on!! It was a Roaring Twenties themed wedding, lol!! Even our wedding rings are from the 1920's 

OH and the best man had the violin cases with those huge water guns in them and everyone got a little bit of a soaking when we came out the registry office, lol!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Can we have a 'jealous', cos OMG I wish I looked like you guys instead of a swamp moose! :lol:


You can take comfort from the fact that not many come plainer than me .


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Its weird seeing what people look like.. think i posted on one or two.. but here goes.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I think it was more a case of the thread was so massively long it wasn't really looked at any more & a lot of the members who were on there don't post any more
> You know we think you're gorge


haha i was kidding  i know it was stupidly long! i bet at least HALF of the people on there are no longer members/dont post anymore.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Surely this needs to be made a sticky in line with (2).
Over to you mods. :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> You can take comfort from the fact that not many come plainer than me .


Aww I'm sure you ain't
I tell everyone that the family's good looks bypassed me, my parents were both good looking & all my children are good looking, someone had to miss out amongst that much concentration of gorgeousness


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> why we on 3? what was up with 2? lol am i that scary looking a new thread had to be made?? :crying:


The other thread was *HUGE* so I figured I'd make a new one


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Its coming down soon.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Its coming down soon.


Electric eyes.:arf::drool:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

abbiechi said:


> The other thread was *HUGE* so I figured I'd make a new one


i was kiddin


----------



## Gilka (Jul 17, 2009)

This is me and my Kelly, taken a few years ago.....









Me on the ferry, worrying about Kelly in the kennels!









And me taken about 5 weeks ago with a new haircut! lol


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> i was kiddin


I know


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

abbiechi said:


> I know


im not posting another picture though....dont want to risk it  lol


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> im not posting another picture though....dont want to risk it  lol


Not until youve dyed your hair blonde again anyway.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

It's great to put a face to the names! 

Here's me at the Foo Fighters this year having stolen my hubby's hat!










And last week with my new girlie! :001_tt1:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Right just put some lippy on and just took this with my imac ibooth.

Please be nice as I am older than most who have posted on here ( 47 in Nov) and a fatty


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> Not until youve dyed your hair blonde again anyway.


 how rude of you!! lol


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

sezra said:


> Here's me at the Foo Fighters this year


jealous! hmy: would have loved to have been there


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

me in all my glory...


:devil:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Are all the women stunning on this site....


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> Are all the women stunning on this site....


:lol: nope, thats why i havent posted a picture of me


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> :lol: nope, thats why i havent posted a picture of me


Don't gives me that rubbish!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Don't gives me that rubbish!


you havent seen me (have you? )


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> :lol: nope, thats why i havent posted a picture of me


I think you should bite the bullet (& I don't mean the PF member!) & do it
I did & I detest pics of myself


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> you havent seen me (have you? )


:ihih: :ihih: :ihih:

Actually, now you come to mention it....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> you havent seen me (have you? )


I have and your gorgeous


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Me with birds for a change


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought someone needed to ugly this thread up a little bit


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> you havent seen me (have you? )


ohhh just do it  i done it an i look like miss piggy :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I think you should bite the bullet (& I don't mean the PF member!) & do it
> I did & I detest pics of myself





Leah84 said:


> ohhh just do it  i done it an i look like miss piggy :lol:


i will look for a general chat suitable one


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Fatter me.









Me in my thinner days.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

to all those that wont post a pic...............

Why? we are possiably the least judging people on this forum when it comes to pics....except for people who dont like my hair brown lol


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> I thought someone needed to ugly this thread up a little bit


if the wind changes you'll stay like that! :lol:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

me with Archie (boyfriend's mother was looking after him for a week, dont think she wanted to give him back!)


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> to all those that wont post a pic...............
> 
> Why? we are possiably the least judging people on this forum when it comes to pics....except for people who dont like my hair brown lol


i don`t think i`ve seen your hair brown, i think you should post a pic


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mumof6! you are gorgeous! :yesnod:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

for Leah 









(ignore my friends odd face lol)


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Everyone's so pretty on here! Lordy lordy - *no way* would I post on this thread lol! I'm a plain jane... Enjoying seeing everyone else though - now I know who I'm talking to


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am on the right :smile5:


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I am on the right :smile5:


I expected you to be a brunette, God knows why 

You're stunnnnning!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cassia said:


> Here is me, myself and I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha can I put up that other picture of you ?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I am on the right :smile5:


BEAUTIFUL buddie  and just as beautiful on the inside


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

abbiechi said:


> I expected you to be a brunette, God knows why
> 
> You're stunnnnning!


awww shucks thanks very much, although I must put a disclaimer because I did pick a 'going' out pic

This is my usual look really!









Oh and dont be fooled by that chubby hamster features face I am infact going to be a quarter of a century next week!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> awww shucks thanks very much, although I must put a disclaimer because I did pick a 'going' out pic
> 
> This is my usual look really!
> 
> ...


You look exactly as I had imagined . (In a complimentary way!!).


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Me. I do have hair - it was tied back lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> You look exactly as I had imagined . (In a complimentary way!!).


Thankies  its the wooley hat that does it isnt it. It definitely says I own a big dopey golden bear!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Thankies  its the wooley hat that does it isnt it. It definitely says I own a big dopey golden bear!!


It's taken me many months to put pics on here - but I like to see what people look like so it's only fair I suppose . Thought it would set the record straight too; loads of you think / thought I am a middle aged man and Sailor thought I was an old lady before we met  ....I am boring though so that's probably why  :wink:.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> It's taken me many months to put pics on here - but I like to see what people look like so it's only fair I suppose . Thought it would set the record straight too; loads of you think / thought I am a middle aged man and Sailor thought I was an old lady before we met  ....I am boring though so that's probably why  :wink:.


Weirdly enough you look just like I expected
:smile5:
Attractive in a tough, dont mess with the fitness kind of way. Very Kelly Holmes esq, 
And I love the cycling picture cos thats how I see you in my head, a superwoman type


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

All great pics


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Weirdly enough you look just like I expected
> :smile5:
> Attractive in a tough, dont mess with the fitness kind of way. Very Kelly Holmes esq,
> And I love the cycling picture cos thats how I see you in my head, a superwoman type


Superwoman ....not exactly...but thanks anyway. I am chuffed to bits you didn't think I was an old lady .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Superwoman ....not exactly...but thanks anyway. I am chuffed to bits you didn't think I was an old lady .


No, they dont send old ladies off to war  Least I hope they don't :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> No, they dont send old ladies off to war  Least I hope they don't :smilewinkgrin:


Very clever Miss Marple...I feel much older than my 34 years tonight now the muscle stiffness and soreness from today's stile antics are setting in hmy:.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Superwoman ....not exactly...but thanks anyway. I am chuffed to bits you didn't think I was an old lady .


i think of you as a superwoman too


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

manic rose said:


> jealous! hmy: would have loved to have been there


They were fab! :001_cool: I love Dave Grohl :001_tt1:, if only he wasn't married I know he would have chosen me! :frown2: :lol:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

sezra said:


> They were fab! :001_cool: I love Dave Grohl :001_tt1:, if only he wasn't married I know he would have chosen me! :frown2: :lol:


he is pretty tasty :wink: did you see biffy on support?


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Right just put some lippy on and just took this with my imac ibooth.
> 
> Please be nice as I am older than most who have posted on here ( 47 in Nov) and a fatty


Behave! You are lovely! I have been wondering what my bestest oodle buddy looked like!


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

manic rose said:


> he is pretty tasty :wink: did you see biffy on support?


Yes they were great aswell! I didn't think I knew much of there stuff until they came on and I was really surprised. I wouldn't mind an album of theirs, have asked for some for my birthday!  I also love 'Them crooked vultures' which is another Dave Grohl band, check them out if you haven't heard them.  Sorry slightly off topic!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> i think of you as a superwoman too


Ha ha...wish I hadn't posted pics to shatter your illusions .


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Your all beautiful, no need to knock yourselves. You dont have to be the best looking person to be 'beautiful'..


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Ha ha...wish I hadn't posted pics to shatter your illusions .


it didnt


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Your all beautiful, no need to knock yourselves. You dont have to be the best looking person to be 'beautiful'..


Absolutely! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Your all beautiful, no need to knock yourselves. You dont have to be the best looking person to be 'beautiful'..


ya not bad yaself dd:blush2:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

sezra said:


> Yes they were great aswell! I didn't think I knew much of there stuff until they came on and I was really surprised. I wouldn't mind an album of theirs, have asked for some for my birthday!  I also love 'Them crooked vultures' which is another Dave Grohl band, check them out if you haven't heard them.  Sorry slightly off topic!


yea quite like Them Crooked Vultures too.....mmmm dave grohl and josh homme together :001_tt1:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Oh gawd, I hate getting me pic taken, but here goes a couple that I have on photobucket already -
> 
> Me and the OH on the wedding day -
> 
> ...


Awww that are gorgeous pics


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

love these kinda threads! i just found a pic of me with my natural hair colour  but i had just got up and still have bed hair so its not getting shown


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

Been a while since ive been on here, just checked< 40 days!! disgraceful.. in my defence ive been working in africa so net hard to come by.
nice to see some new "nice" faces though, and some "nice" old ones too.

heres me last time home in garden with dogs suffering death by kerry blue terrier!

and one taken today offshore africa. apologies for the sweaty guy look. its not that its hot, its cause im scared there are some kidnapping nigerians after my a** ha ha :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> love these kinda threads! i just found a pic of me with my natural hair colour  but i had just got up and still have bed hair so its not getting shown


aay dont be silly...come on be brave


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

there's a lot of people missing from this thread


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aay dont be silly...come on be brave


it is really blury!


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aay dont be silly...come on be brave


You need to post one so I know what you look like for tomorrow!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

braemarblue said:


> Been a while since ive been on here, just checked< 40 days!! disgraceful.. in my defence ive been working in africa so net hard to come by.
> nice to see some new "nice" faces though, and some "nice" old ones too.
> 
> heres me last time home in garden with dogs suffering death by kerry blue terrier!
> ...


I fixed it for you 
Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> it is really blury!


oohh share anyways 


abbiechi said:


> You need to post one so I know what you look like for tomorrow!


Heres me, a wee monkey face  - see you tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> oohh share anyways
> 
> Heres me, a wee monkey face  - see you tomorrow


the real dd


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

omg you saved the picture DT put on, you sod! - whats it with people saving my pictures  delete it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> omg you saved the picture DT put on, you sod! - whats it with people saving my pictures  delete it.


ha ha okhmy:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

my realy hair colour and my bed head  which everyone will see at camp  i get compliements on my bed hair! dont get them about anything else though


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

lil_muppet said:


> my realy hair colour and my bed head  which everyone will see at camp  i get compliements on my bed hair! dont get them about anything else though


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::smile5::ihih::001_wub::yesnod:


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

cheers "bewitched" Ive just spent 20 mins trying to fix that :cursing:
im even more useless at photobucket now than i was before. they were supposed to be resized smaller as well so just shows how crap i am. its thumbnails for me from now on!! thanks again


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Righty well.. most of you will have seen theses as i only do cameras when im drunk and make fantasicly hilarious faces that when drunk i think are hot but are so _not_ the next morning

Me a couple of years ago










me last year










Currently trying to get back to the first photo weight and fitness wise so maybe ill do an updated one if it ever happens :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Righty well.. most of you will have seen theses as i only do cameras when im drunk and make fantasicly hilarious faces that when drunk i think are hot but are so _not_ the next morning
> 
> Me a couple of years ago
> 
> ...


I LOVE that bikini top:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I LOVE that bikini top:001_tt1:


i love whats i it:001_tt1::blush2:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I have loads of them like that 
:lol: Oh the joys of clubbing when youve got the bod... Its my mission to be able to get in all my clubbing gear (and look hot in it) by October :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bewitched said:


> I fixed it for you
> Gorgeous dogs


Ooh I love Kerry blues:001_tt1:
In that 3rd picture you have shades of Anthony Steward Head Braemarblue


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> I have loads of them like that
> :lol: Oh the joys of clubbing when youve got the bod... Its my mission to be able to get in all my clubbing gear (and look hot in it) by October :lol:


hot tonight:blush2::001_tt1:hmy:hmy:hmy:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I have loads of them like that
> :lol: Oh the joys of clubbing when youve got the bod... Its my mission to be able to get in all my clubbing gear (and look hot in it) by October :lol:


I should really do the same so I can get in my rock chick gear
I've got so many clothes I love but won't wear as my stupid tablets make it almost impossible to lose weight


----------



## endOvus (Aug 6, 2011)

Me


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: Believe me theres no way i could carry that top off atm.. More due to confidence than anything else. But ill do it 

ETA Should have quotd Bordie then D'oh


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I should really do the same so I can get in my rock chick gear
> I've got so many clothes I love but won't wear as my stupid tablets make it almost impossible to lose weight


Ooh i love a bit of Rock chic-esque :lol: 
I dont really suit the dolly bird look lol 
I cant bear to get rid of mine either.. apart from the fact i used to spend a fortune on clothes 

I do have a problem atm tho at 32 im a bit lost at what i should be wearing, Very aware of not looking like mutton dressed as lamb :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Ooh i love a bit of Rock chic-esque :lol:
> I dont really suit the dolly bird look lol
> I cant bear to get rid of mine either.. apart from the fact i used to spend a fortune on clothes
> 
> I do have a problem atm tho at 32 im a bit lost at what i should be wearing, Very aware of not looking like mutton dressed as lamb :lol:


Yeah, I worry about that at 35 lol, but my mate at 42 has lost a lot of weight & looks amazing -it's her in the pic with me on page one on here


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

You're only as old as you feel


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats just it i feel like im still 18 :lol:
I dont feel old, Just dont think i could carry the same look off :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Thats just it i feel like im still 18 :lol:
> I dont feel old, Just dont think i could carry the same look off :lol:


I still feel 18 too
& according to some barman in a posh bar in Norwich a few weeks ago I look younger, he flippin' carded me


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh I love Kerry blues:001_tt1:
> In that 3rd picture you have shades of Anthony Steward Head Braemarblue


 LOL! more like anthony worrall thomson


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> Thats just it i feel like im still 18 :lol:


Im 40 and still feel 18


----------

